# Problem with lace carriege!



## ilona (Oct 30, 2011)

I use silver reed 280 not long time,maybe someone can help me with lace carriedge.The needles hoks jammed inside the arm... :-(


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Your sinker plates transfer piece is simply stuck at the thread it wants to transfer. First try to take one of your tools and move the needle sideways a little to the R, there is a little give in the needles, that should get it out of the way. If not, Unscrew the thumb nut/screws on top of the sinker plate and wiggle the plate free, gently. 
What kind of yarn are you using? If you're using a cotton or yarn with a high % of inelastic yarn like cotton/linen this combined with tight tension this is going to happen. 
Also check your pattern, Lace only transfers 1 st at a time to its adjacent N in the direction the carriage is moving. So if the pattern looks like there are two adj sts to be transferred for lace, than it needs to be checked.

Hope this helps


----------



## ilona (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks.I used many sorts yarns,its the same :thumbdown:


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

Looks like your using the #1 card? As that other person did see, the loop on the open latch could be the problem as I have had that happen also. Try to push that loop back to see if it will work. But if your trying to do some fashion lase, the yarn needs to come out of the carriage for certain rows. If using the lace cards that come with the carriage, the fashion lace will have so many rows in red on the right side of the card, the normal lace will not.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

When you use a Lace carriage you must have all needles in upper working position. Never put them in the hold position. It happened to me till I learned how to use it.
Best wishes


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

Something else, do you have the lace weights on the fabric? The studio type machines or lace carriages should have had them but sometimes they get missing.
With the brother lace carriage you only need the normal cast on comb with claw weights as that carriage only transfers sts over and depending on the lace pattern can take maybe 12 or more swipes of the lace carriage, the studio lace carriage with plain lace will transfer and knit all in one row.
If you don't have the lace weights (photo), then just get more weight on the fabric as you are knitting. Or look to purchase some. I believe that 3 were with my lace carriage. Now I have extras that come with my SK155 and SK860 instead of a normal cast on comb so I have plenty.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## ilona (Oct 30, 2011)

so,now I have tryed new yarn,used lace weight and card no.L-3 and ....the same,just start work with card the needles jammed again.anyway,thaks for all.


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

Look careful at the needles. I had one that the latch got under the hook and my lace carriage jammed. Sometimes those little things can be a bugger. If you find any, then toss them and if need be, just take from the ends but later you will need to replace those as well.
Hope thing helps, Berda


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Hobbyknitter - Don't we need a lot of weight to hold the lace down? It seems like I have to use more than usual in the weight department. It looks like you have bulky weights - they are the greatest!! I think this should help her. Ellie


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

I have only done sample lace on the brother 940 that I had. Oh wait, I did make a sample on the SK360 with the LC2 carriage when I had that one. The weights that came with those are the same weights that I got with my SK155 and SK860, but yes lace does need more weight than normal. The box that I got the 2 carriages in did have 3 or 4 of those long heavy weights.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## Gilly (Aug 11, 2011)

Is you sponge bar OK?
To do lace the sponge bar needs to be perfect


----------



## knittitude (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello

I am new to machine knitting and i just started using the lace carriage LC580. The release lever doesn't work on this one. I mean, nothing happends when I use it like it happends for the main carriage, which opens the carriage and you can move it left or right if it jammed during the knitting of a row. Is this normal or my lace carriage has a problem? If it's normal, how do you resolve a jammed problem?

Thanks


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

When I bought mine the lady in metroploitan told me to move the carriage quickly and firmly. If I use it too slow this also happens to me.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Caggsie said:


> When I bought mine the lady in metroploitan told me to move the carriage quickly and firmly. If I use it too slow this also happens to me.


You have made a very good point here. I remember when I first had a Knitmaster lace carriage, I couldn't get it to work and all the needles jammed. 
I mumbled and moaned and told my husband "I have been robbed, the lace carriage doesn't work" 
He did no more than give it a firm, reasonably fast, push across the knitting, stood and looked at me and said "there is nothing wrong with that." I can still see the smug look on his face now. 
 
Carol at Metropolitan knows what she is talking about, this is good advice.


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Caggsie said:
> 
> 
> > When I bought mine the lady in metroploitan told me to move the carriage quickly and firmly. If I use it too slow this also happens to me.
> ...


And when it gets jammed its an absolute sod to unjam it.


----------



## Gordji (Mar 24, 2017)

I used to have the same issue and just made a video about how I resolved it!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

knittitude said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to machine knitting and i just started using the lace carriage LC580. The release lever doesn't work on this one. I mean, nothing happends when I use it like it happends for the main carriage, which opens the carriage and you can move it left or right if it jammed during the knitting of a row. Is this normal or my lace carriage has a problem? If it's normal, how do you resolve a jammed problem?
> Thanks


You have to remove the 'arm'(brush assembly) first.....then use the 'release lever'....


----------

